# Palatka, FL-Cage 66-Ceasar-Male-Injured Leg



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I got this in a crosspost. It did not say the city or state, so I googled the phone number and came up with Palatka FL. I hope that is correct.

_~~Link edited out by Mod as only PB GSDs are to be listed here~~_


From: Lynn Cociani _...Email addy edited out by Mod...._Subject: Fw: Putnam County Animal Control URGENT.. Each girl notice my notes
To: _...Email addys edited out by Mod..._Date: Friday, April 3, 2009, 11:30 PM


Hello again,
I don't know if you know of this place called Putnam...but it's a bad BAD place for a dog to end up. They don't even have a petfinder page because they kill them too quick! Poor babies.









Below is a slide show with pictures of all the dogs in need...there is a hound called Tanzy, a bluetick coonhound and she looks so sweet. I know you all are probably swamped, but if there is some place for this girl to go, please take a look at her. Crosspost widely.

So sad. It never ends, does it?

Lynn

_~~See above_

Thank you for taking the time to look at the pictures. Please forward these pictures to all your friends. To adopt or rescue one of these animals, contact the shelter by Monday, April 6. Many will begin to be put to sleep on Tuesday, April 7. Also, remember that the animals listed as having been neutered or spayed are less expensive. The shelter number is 386 329 0399 or 386 329 0396, or email at [email protected]. If you get the answer machine please leave a message and the shelter staff will return the call as soon as possible.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Poor boy. Do we know what is wrong with his leg?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

No, it does not say and I do not see any visible injury from the picture... I am not sure.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: I don't know if you know of this place called Putnam...but it's a bad BAD place for a dog to end up. They don't even have a petfinder page because they kill them too quick! Poor babies.


 LINK to Petfinder Page


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the petfinder link! 

Ceasar is not listed on the petfinder but was listed in the slideshow of urgent dogs for this week.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Any other info for Ceasar? Looks to be holding weight off of his back left leg slightly.


----------

